# Google- Ulcerative Colitis - WHNT



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Ulcerative ColitisWHNT, ALNeither ulcerative colitis nor Crohn's disease should be confused with *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), a disorder that affects the motility (muscle contractions) of the colon. Sometimes called "spastic colon" or "nervous colitis," IBS is not *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

